# Hufschmid 7 Custom



## Felsstein (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

(first post  )
Two days ago I`ve met Patrick (Hufschmid) and his fine, little workshop near Montreux to discuss some features of the guitar I`ve just ordered. I saw some of his non-programmable-handdrills , lot of tools, his workbench and a pile of mahogany rests from other guitarprojects. All I can say is that he`s a well experienced artist in guitarbuilding with a good ear to his customers and he`s really honest.

My new 7 will be all mahogany (some nice flamed mahogany) with a red bloodwood FB, custom Kent Armstrong pickups (to my specs), superstrat shape, with my own headstock design, 27" scale, all black hardware, in black distressed oil finish.

some pics of the mahogany blank I`ve chosen and the headstock layout:
View attachment 11873
View attachment 11874
View attachment 11875


Cant wait to put my hands on it, but have to wait 2 or 3 months.. hope that time flows very fast...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome, look forward to seeing it when its done


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 28, 2009)

ah, so that´s where that headstock will be going! 

this is going to be awesome, dude! we´re all very familiar with hufschmid over here, and we all love him dearly 

you should look forward to awesome little tweaks and stuff that´ll end up on your guitar, he has a way of coming up with awesome little ideas while he´s working on stuff


----------



## Felsstein (Aug 28, 2009)

I know...  he`s really inovative. During the 3 hours of discussion he mentioned some new stuff he is trying to realize. I think there is no barrier for him, but thats good.. and there are allready some small details that are influenced from him


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait to see progress / completion pics and videos!

Cause you are making videos of it... right...


----------



## Apophis (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 28, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see progress / completion pics and videos!
> 
> Cause you are making videos of it... right...



It'll be "Huff's How To Make A Badass Reversed Headstock Guitar In 70 10 Minute YouTube Videos!"


----------



## synrgy (Aug 28, 2009)

Count me jealous.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 28, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> (first post  )
> Two days ago I`ve met Patrick (Hufschmid) and his fine, little workshop near Montreux to discuss some features of the guitar I`ve just ordered. I saw some of his non-programmable-handdrills , lot of tools, his workbench and a pile of mahogany rests from other guitarprojects. All I can say is that he`s a well experienced artist in guitarbuilding with a good ear to his customers and he`s really honest.
> ...



Alex 

 to the forum man, hope you will enjoy the bunch of cool musicians in here, I will send you picture spam anytime I have an update!

BTW Alex came from Basel (german part of switzerland) to visit me, thats like 3 hours by train to go and 3 hours to go back....


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats man. I'm sure Huf will hook you up with a really sick guitar. Post some more progress pics when you get them.


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys, just got some new pics from the building process.. so I won`t kepp em secret from you.. enjoy 

View attachment 11947
View attachment 11948
View attachment 11949
View attachment 11950
View attachment 11951


Now, watch those edge, thats precision! 

Cheers


----------



## Izebecool (Sep 1, 2009)

Lookin awesome! Patrick makes some really tasty guitars


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 1, 2009)

I bet that thing will sound killer.


----------



## Jem7RB (Sep 1, 2009)

you'll love it mate, Patrick is da daddy, without a doubt


----------



## Raoul Duke (Sep 1, 2009)

Another build thread from a Hufschmid guitar


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 3, 2009)

Huf's guitars are the shit


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea that looks really nice, I can't wait to see the finished product, I haven't seen a Hufschmid 7 yet.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 3, 2009)

Headstock looks totally killer dude.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 3, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> I haven't seen a Hufschmid 7 yet.



 I mostly always get orders for 7 strings, they are all over my website 

Here are some fresh pics, I put some naphta on the wood to show the figurine...

Enjoy


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 3, 2009)

sweet bevels, alright! 

it´s looking really nice, can´t wait to see it when it´s starting to take shape with the neck and some hardware etc


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 3, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> sweet bevels, alright!
> 
> it´s looking really nice, can´t wait to see it when it´s starting to take shape with the neck and some hardware etc



Dont forget the finish will be special black distressed sunburst and the fingerboard will be solid bloodwood...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 3, 2009)

RAWR! ultimate awesome hufschmid combo... blodwood and distressed black oiled etc. gah, i love it!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 3, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> RAWR! ultimate awesome hufschmid combo... blodwood and distressed black oiled etc. gah, i love it!



and a 27'' scale.....


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 4, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> I haven't seen a Hufschmid 7 yet.


 
That's because those weren't the droids you were looking for.


----------



## budda (Sep 4, 2009)

you're going to put a finish on that? for shaaaaame lol


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats! This guitar will be awesome when it's done! You and Patrick will have to make a video of you picking it up when it's all finished. You are lucky!!!!!


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> That's because those weren't the droids you were looking for.



That was perfect dude


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 4, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> That was perfect dude



Lol, glad you got it! I was wondering if it was too obscure, given that we don't have an Obi Wan emoticon. But a general thumbs up to Patrick for the Black Droid name and that scary gas mask terminator eye logo. And kick-ass guitars don't hurt either!


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> That's because those weren't the droids you were looking for.



OMG LOL

Corny as hell but perfect!


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 5, 2009)

I knew what I was getting into when I opened the thread, but I still did anyway. Damn this GAS for a Hufschmid 7. It's looking awesome so far!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Congrats! This guitar will be awesome when it's done! You and Patrick will have to make a video of you picking it up when it's all finished. You are lucky!!!!!



 a cool swiss picture picking it up story 





Felsstein, thought you might like to know that Kent is starting to build your pickups based on the specifications you mentioned in the e-mail you've sent, I forwarded it


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 5, 2009)

Yay! Great, that means my custom is finished already in 5 weeks? 

I`m realy curious how they will sound..  I hope he got the idea, especially with the output thing...


thx for the info!

cheers


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> Yay! Great, that means my custom is finished already in 5 weeks?



That depends on the CNC's.....


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 7, 2009)

Gorgeous bloodwood fingerboards, one of them will be yours


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## BrainArt (Sep 7, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


>



 Bloodwood looks so sick!


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, what are the tonal characteristics of bloodwood? These look fucking metal.


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 7, 2009)

I`ve decided myself for one of those more red ones on the right. That will give a beautiful contrast to the black distressed Body..


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 7, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Oh, what are the tonal characteristics of bloodwood? These look fucking metal.



It all depends how thick you cut the fingerboard, which wood you will be using for the neck and for the body and how think it will be etc...

Its an overall and you need to control the wood in order to achieve the sound that the customer desires...

It all comes down as to understanding and controlling the timber....

To me bloodwood is an improvement on ebony, its also much more stable....


----------



## Raoul Duke (Sep 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Gorgeous bloodwood fingerboards, one of them will be yours



Those look beautiful


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 8, 2009)

A little preview of the baby with just the fingerboard and the paper headstock template


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fucking gorgeous dude


----------



## drmosh (Sep 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Gorgeous bloodwood fingerboards, one of them will be yours



holy fuck, they are gorgeous


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 8, 2009)

Chris Herrod at LMI selects them especially for me, he even put up a picture of a 7 string I built on his website under the bloodwood fingerboards section...

BTW I recommend you check out their website, the most amazing pro's I ever worked with during the past 13 years... 

Luthiers Mercantile International, Inc. Guitar Builder Wood and Supplies


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> A little preview of the baby with just the fingerboard and the paper headstock template



Wooaaahh!  You know, I`m drooling right now... good thing is, I dont need to get some GAS because it already will be mine!

Absolutely the right direction!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 8, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> good thing is, I dont need to get some GAS because it already will be mine!



 the first epic gas post ever


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 8, 2009)

wow, looks nice, can't wait to see the final product


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 8, 2009)

Are you going with a centered truss rod? If so, 

Also, that's a very Blackmachine-esque forearm contour. Dunno what everyone loves about Blackmachine so much, but hey, to each their own.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 8, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> Are you going with a centered truss rod? If so,
> 
> Also, that's a very Blackmachine-esque forearm contour. Dunno what everyone loves about Blackmachine so much, but hey, to each their own.



what do you mean by a centered truss rod? 

also I had no idea that blackmachine invented forearm contours.... 

Its a design inspired by the classical guitar world, its a very old design...

Mine extends too the upper horn to give the guitar a sharp look...

The technical name for it is ''integrated armrest''


----------



## Xaios (Sep 8, 2009)

Hot damn, those are some nice guitars!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 8, 2009)

Patrick, I love you man.

Yes, I'm rather boozy  and it's a Tuesday night, and I have work tomorrow but man you do some good work!!!

Not to mention, you take a shit loada photos for us to cream over too!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh man, that is looking good so far. Wow!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry, meant no offense. The armrest looks exactly the same as that found on Blackmachines, and considering how everyone seems to orgasm everytime the name is mentioned, I thought I'd ask.

Also, I know you did off-centered truss rods on a few guitar necks. Not a design decision I agree with, and I'm glad that this one is centered.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 9, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> Also, I know you did off-centered truss rods on a few guitar necks. Not a design decision I agree with, and I'm glad that this one is centered.



again, would you please explain what is an off centered truss rod? I really< dont understand what you mean? thanks

and also how can you mention that I have done something which I obvioussly never did? I dont get it, probably some misunderstanding going on?



Ramsay777 said:


> Patrick, I love you man.
> 
> Yes, I'm rather boozy  and it's a Tuesday night, and I have work tomorrow but man you do some good work!!!
> 
> Not to mention, you take a shit loada photos for us to cream over too!!




thanks man  I try my best to keep you guys entertained


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 9, 2009)

You can't stop amazing me man, that's what i love of you  

I can't wait to see it done


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 9, 2009)

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## drmosh (Sep 9, 2009)

cannot wait to see this guitar finished.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 9, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> Are you going with a centered truss rod? If so,
> 
> Also, that's a very Blackmachine-esque forearm contour. Dunno what everyone loves about Blackmachine so much, but hey, to each their own.



FWIW Blackmachines have only had front contouring for a relatively short time, 3 years or so. The older guitars have a completely flat front (fully bound so sharp 90 deg edged!) with a contoured back.

Contoured is significantly more comfortable on the right arm if you rest it on the body like I do. 



drmosh said:


> cannot wait to see this guitar finished.



And this.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 10, 2009)

Great pics Patrick! The guitar is coming along great!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, Patrick, your guitars are simply beautiful.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



 That's what I'm planning on having for my custom 7. Black Hipshot bridge, black hipshot locking tuners 

Do you order from Hipshot directly, or do you go through a dealer? Just wondering if there's any way to get a lower price than what they have on the site... I think those locking tuners are something like $15 a piece, so for 7 that's $105  and the bridge is $115 

Then again, you get what you pay for, right?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

I get all hipshot products directly from hipshot with big discount...

I never deal with dealers I go directly to the source....

dude 115$ is not expensive  think about the work involved in order to design and craft on a computer such high quality pieces of hardware


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 11, 2009)

I know I know.... I'm just poor is all


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 12, 2009)

Patrick would you ever do a guitar with a trem in it?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

MacTown09 said:


> Patrick would you ever do a guitar with a trem in it?



nope not anymore


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> nope not anymore



Why not?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Why not?



I dont like tremolo's


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I dont like tremolo's



Neither do I haha


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I dont like tremolo's



You don't have to play on them.. The customer has to


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> You don't have to play on them.. The customer has to



Really? Because of money and potential more sales? no thanks

I'm not relating my name with something that I dont like... 

I dont build full custom guitars, I propose a style.... (I mention this on my website)

If you want a tremolo and want something totally built up to your specs, I'm not the luthier for that.... 

Its my style, you either dig my stuff or hate it, but there is no in between


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Really? Because of money and potential more sales? no thanks
> 
> I'm not relating my name with something that I dont like...
> 
> ...


 
That's the first thing that struck me about Hufschmid (or ar they now called BlackDroid?) guitars. They seem to be variations on a single approach more than designs built from the ground up by the customer. Fortunately, you follow a style that is (in my opinion, and many others' too) great for no-nonsense metal guitarsand basses that rarely fail to floor me.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That's the first thing that struck me about Hufschmid (or ar they now called BlackDroid?) guitars. They seem to be variations on a single approach more than designs built from the ground up by the customer. Fortunately, you follow a style that is (in my opinion, and many others' too) great for no-nonsense metal guitarsand basses that rarely fail to floor me.



Thanks 

BlackDroïd is is a step forward in my philosophy and kinda like an athmosphere which I want to add to my style which is comming darker and darker everytime I build. Its a little difficult to explain but it contributes a lots to this distressed looks I put in my style...

A BlackDroïd is a creation, so I sign them on the headstock Hufschmid since I'm the builder 

Just like a painter would sign his art...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

some porn updates, the fingerboard turned out to be epic win, look at the grain


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 13, 2009)

That is epic win, as is the headstock.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

The string will go straight true, no angle this time....


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 13, 2009)

true, its a pure win! 

especially when its finished in "black distressed"  

and of course when its finished!  

the more I look at it, the more I see it as a true masterpiece...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> The string will go straight true, no angle this time....


 
Does that mean that the strings are more likely to return to the same position when bending etc?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> true, its a pure win!
> 
> especially when its finished in "black distressed"
> 
> and of course when its finished!



 black distressed with this bloodwood fingerboard is serioussly epic, I'm already exited about it 



caughtinamosh said:


> Does that mean that the strings are more likely to return to the same position when bending etc?



with a string retainer, the strings come back in position with angle or with no angle, its exactly the same


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 13, 2009)

*hufschmid. great work. 

Bloodwood looks really impressive!
By the way what fretwire you use?
How long does it usually take you to make a guitar from begining to end?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/hufschmid.html*


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

ViK-master said:


> *hufschmid. great work.
> 
> Bloodwood looks really impressive!
> By the way what fretwire you use?
> ...



I use the pyramidal stew mac fret wire....

how long does it take you to build a guitar from the begining to end? I dont calculate the time I take, I just go at my own rythm...


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I use the pyramidal stew mac fret wire....



 That may be suprising for you but this fretwire is made in Minsk, Belarus by our fretwire company Sintoms. The production is located in the oposite side of the city from where I live and I buy sintoms fretwire directly from manufacter. 
It's pretty a good fretwire and fine made. I use it for most of refretting work but for my "serial" models I only use German wire 2.61mm 18 N/S as I found it to be better in the way it feels and effects overall guitar sound. MusicMan uses exactly the same on JP models as well.




> how long does it take you to build a guitar from the begining?



Different, mostly depending on the number of projects I'm working on and on how complicated the project is. Minimum 3 months and up to 7. Starting from New Year I'm going to work mostly on stock serial models so I think it will be a bit faster.

I beg you understand that guitarcrafting is much similar to the process how a child is born. It's long and creative and someway mystical and I believe this is the only way to put so much energy and personality in it as only possible.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

Lets hope that guitars dont take as long to get boarn then whales or elephants do otherwise they may be a lots of unhappy customers out there waiting... 

I work on 1 guitar at a time, I dont work on several prodjects at a time, I want to fully concentrate on every single piece of art individually, I got many orders still to go, right now I'm about to finish an 8 string, then I will be working full time on this 7 string etc etc... 

Sometimes I may stop working on it for a couple days because I will just put it in front of my bed and watch it during many hours watching TV in the evening to be sure the design fits in space...

I can be extremely crazy when it comes up to design, but my turnaround and customer service is efficient and impeccable, I will always respond to e-mails and always send updates and *communicate* I dont play any crap romance games making think to a customer that his baby will take 1 year to complete when in reality my turnaround time allows me to build it much faster...

Reason why I ask for a 60% non refoundable deposit is because this bounds me and the customer, he knows that when he orders a blackdroid I'm not fucking around with him and I expect the same on his side.... And of course in this fucking expensive country this makes me eat and live...

Simple as that...

That fret wire I mentioned is the best I ever been using, I dont think I will ever change...








> Unique pyramid profile for electric guitar or bass. A little extra height, and a unique profile with sloped sides.





ViK-master said:


> I beg you understand that guitarcrafting is much similar to the process how a child is born. It's long and creative and someway mystical and I believe this is the only way to put so much energy and personality in it as only possible.



why tell this to me? my turnaround time is currently 2 monthes


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

BTW in most lutherie schools, you must complete a guitar under 8 week as a final exam prodject... 

In red wing I had to build an acoustic guitar in 8 weeks...

There are many places in france and UK which propose training about how to build a guitar and you can learn how to build a guitar and complete it in under 15 days with professionals surrounding you...

I myself offer training courses in my workshop, I have already given 2 courses in the past and the student builds a full guitar in 2 weeks under my supervision...


exemple:

http://www.emagister.co.uk/guitar_making_electric_bradwell_courses-cinst-112052.htm



> Craft Supplies Ltd
> Guitar Making - Electric in Bradwell
> 
> Craft Supplies Ltd (England)
> ...


----------



## cyril v (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Really? Because of money and potential more sales? no thanks
> 
> I'm not relating my name with something that I dont like...
> 
> ...





completely understandable. 

this build looks awesome so far btw., i'm loving those contours on the front and back of the guitar. 

keep up the good work.


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 13, 2009)

It's not really a problem to craft a guitar faster. The fastest project I know took 9 days from start to begining. I never do that kind of thing and I never work at just one project. There're always at least three "main horses" at the moment and they're changed from time to time depending on the stage of crafting. This really helps me to be "on horse" every day as whenever I'm tired of any processing or just not in mood I always main switch to another guitar and make smthing I really like. I use only natural animals water-based glue and it makes me "hang" a project for some time to be sure it dried well after every joint.

The fretwire you showed is Sintoms, all the same profile. I used it about 5 years ago then switched to traditional profiles. Buy the way Sintoms recently produced bronze fretwire (that was special order for Warwick) and that stuff is awesome. The only problem is the size - 3.0mm and no other caugies. 
Let me know if you'd like to try it.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

I must try stainless steel frets one day, I never got to test it out really, too much stuff going on... 

LMI sells the gold fretwise, I heard its epic and even stronger then the normal frets


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 13, 2009)

Never tried any of those although have a few sets of stainless. Probably I just don't want to kill my instruments while shaping them.

Bronze wire sounds really great. It's made of bell bronze and it really "bells" when strike it on wire. Long and bright, much brighter and musical that nickel/silver or stainless.

And one more fun thing I just noticed. We both live in Europe and both buy fretwire in US although it's initially manufacted in Europe .


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 14, 2009)

i had a look at some of that pyramid stew mac fretwire earlier today when i bought some parts....
looks interesting..

i may give it a try in the future 

looking good patrick 

i need to get my hands on a bloodwood fretboard 
no radius on that one?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 14, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i need to get my hands on a bloodwood fretboard
> no radius on that one?


 
IIRC, the company that Patrick purchases his bloodwood fretboards from are unable to radius them due to the grain tearing, and he too is unable to due to dust intoxication.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 14, 2009)

And its also became a trademark to my guitars for the flat fingerboard, unless the customer wants ebony he knows that i propose bloodwood as a flat fingerboard option...

to Andrew_B: man i'm a cool guy, i'm friendly but calling me patty or huffy is starting to get on me.....


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 14, 2009)

Man that looks awesome so far, any chance you will be posting pics of the 8-string you are working on as well?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 14, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Man that looks awesome so far, any chance you will be posting pics of the 8-string you are working on as well?



 if you check the thread you will find a video and pics.....


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 14, 2009)

Update guys! Just got some pics of the guitar put together, enjoy:

View attachment 12089
View attachment 12090
View attachment 12091
View attachment 12092



everything is pretty stable and tight... well actually I`m missing the words for its beauty... 
Now there isnt much time left till its done! But the most epic part awaits...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 14, 2009)

btw I'm having a custom sticker made to perfectly match the headstock curve


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> btw I'm having a custom sticker made to perfectly match the headstock curve



Ill trust your taste...


----------



## leandroab (Sep 14, 2009)

Oooh golden ferrules...


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> And its also became a trademark to my guitars for the flat fingerboard, unless the customer wants ebony he knows that i propose bloodwood as a flat fingerboard option...
> 
> to Andrew_B: man i'm a cool guy, i'm friendly but calling me patty or huffy is starting to get on me.....


 

hmm i want to know how these flat fretboards feel!

sorry man, understood 

i just noticed how well your fretwire fits into its slot....
thats damn nice looking


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks, appreciated 

Flat fingerboards have been around for hundereds of years, also classical players use them everyday..

To me it feels more natural to play on....


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> But the most epic part awaits...


----------



## Xanithon (Sep 15, 2009)

MAN patrick that guitar looks SICK!!!
i REALLY dig that distressed look you get on them man, it really appeals to me 
I wish i could afford one haha.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Jesus Christ, that's pretty.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Jesus Christ, that's pretty.



thanks Xzibit


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 15, 2009)

Man, your work.. just amazes me each time. Bloody awesome 

 the finish too, care to share the secret?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2009)

i love how they look like industrial machines. looking sweet, man!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> thanks Xzibit



Yo dawg, I'm gonna put a hufschmid inside yo hufschmid so you can hufschmid while you hufschmid.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

Its a homemade stain and oil finish so nothing can really be said  

Alex wanted some parts of the finish to look more clear then others in an assymetrical way, lets hope he will enjoy


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yo dawg, I'm gonna put a hufschmid inside yo hufschmid so you can hufschmid while you hufschmid.


----------



## willybman (Sep 15, 2009)

All Hail HUFSCHMID!!!!

U Are AMAZING.

that guitar is perfect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Its a homemade stain and oil finish so nothing can really be said
> 
> Alex wanted some parts of the finish to look more clear then others in an assymetrical way, lets hope he will enjoy



So I ... , just mix some tung oil and black stain dye together and apply as if it were just tung oil?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> So I ... , just mix some tung oil and black stain dye together and apply as if it were just tung oil?



 you can try that way, good luck


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

willybman said:


> All Hail HUFSCHMID!!!!
> 
> U Are AMAZING.
> 
> that guitar is perfect!!!!!!!!!!



aw thanks man 

back to work now, I will come online later, got a shit load of stuff to finish


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> you can try that way, good luck


, C'mon bro, spill the beans.. pleaaaaaaaaase


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2009)

in reality, he just went to some factory at night, removed some parts from a greasy machine, and left the guitar inside. then, he put the machine back together, waited for two weeks, then went to the factory again to disassemble the machine and get the greasy and oily guitar out of there... then, all he had to do was scrape off the excess machine grease, and tadaah!



imagine how sticky that thing would be if that was the case, hahaha!


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup, Hufschmid you are amazing! 

I realy dig that finish! Reminds me somehow from the style of H.R Gigger...
dark and menacing...

...and someone might also think that satan himself shited on it... the thing with the "homemade stains" doesnt make things better...  

just a joke


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> ...and someone might also think that satan himself shited on it...



 Thats the most amazing thing I've ever heard  

Satan will be proud of me  

But I have some more porn for you guys and the headstock 

















































MF_Kitten said:


> in reality, he just went to some factory at night, removed some parts from a greasy machine, and left the guitar inside. then, he put the machine back together, waited for two weeks, then went to the factory again to disassemble the machine and get the greasy and oily guitar out of there... then, all he had to do was scrape off the excess machine grease, and tadaah!
> 
> 
> 
> imagine how sticky that thing would be if that was the case, hahaha!



 thats exactly how I proceed


----------



## Apophis (Sep 15, 2009)

I forgot to tell you how much I HATE YOU  when you do such INCREDIBLE LOOKING GUITARS


----------



## leandroab (Sep 15, 2009)

Omg this is sex...
The finish is SOO beautiful! 



Wi77iam said:


> So I ... , just mix some tung oil and black stain dye together and apply as if it were just tung oil?


 
Although I don't know if Hufschmid was actually being sarcastic or not, but why don't you just actually try it on a piece of scrape wood and see what happens? Cause I'm interested on this too ! 

EDIT: Well, just after posting this I wondered. If the stain is water based, then hahaha!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

Apophis said:


> I forgot to tell you how much I HATE YOU  when you do such INCREDIBLE LOOKING GUITARS



thanks a lot Sebastian 



leandroab said:


> Omg this is sex...
> The finish is SOO beautiful!
> 
> 
> ...



its much more complicated, the entire process takes 5 days, there is also about 10 different ingrediants + a special wax that you can only buy in switzerland which adds some redish colour to the blend....

took me some time to elaborate this finish


----------



## drmosh (Sep 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thats the most amazing thing I've ever heard



Holy fuck that is so beautiful


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 15, 2009)

...yeah, now I`m really blown away... 

now, if this beauty will also sound like it looks... well....


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> ...yeah, now I`m really blown away...
> 
> now, if this beauty will also sound like it looks... well....



That will be the best part


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2009)

i wonder what it´d look like if you got some real blood from a butcher shop, and added it to the finish 

and that headstock looks absolutely amazing. i love the nice balance between black and raw wood you´ve got going on lately.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i wonder what it´d look like if you got some real blood from a butcher shop, and added it to the finish
> 
> and that headstock looks absolutely amazing. i love the nice balance between black and raw wood you´ve got going on lately.



real blood would probably get rotten and stink real bad lol...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

BTW the scale is finally 27.5'', forgot to mention this detail I think 

So if Alex wishes too he can tune as low as hell


----------



## cyril v (Sep 15, 2009)

that looks epic... how much more work is left on this baby?! the OP said 2-3 months, and this looks pretty far along unless i'm completely missing something.


----------



## tuttermuts (Sep 15, 2009)

BLIMEY!


----------



## sixtonoize (Sep 15, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## Anton (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, I love your finishes, really looks fucking amazing!
By the way it looks the measurements are super accurate, Id love to play one of those 

Really superb instrument...It has a special style, there aren't many builders where you can just look at the guitar and know who made it, awesome job dude...good luck in the future.
and maybe one day I'll have enough money to order one


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2009)

just wanted to add that even if he´s not tuning low at all, the clarity and superb intonation that longer scales give, will make it awesome as hell no matter what! (though i bet it´d sound like a beast tuned to drop Ab... yum!)


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Metalus (Sep 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



If this guitar's looks could kill, wed all be dead right now . 

Kudos to you Mr. Hufschmid. These guitars r AMAZING. Im gassing nasty for one of these and a Blackmachine...too bad im poor as hell. I need a job lol


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> just wanted to add that even if he´s not tuning low at all, the clarity and superb intonation that longer scales give, will make it awesome as hell no matter what! (though i bet it´d sound like a beast tuned to drop Ab... yum!)



yeah, thats also a reason why i like baritone scales a lots 

I must try a 30' scale next time.... i still think its extrême but its worth to try, I will probably put lughter strings in that case


----------



## drmosh (Sep 16, 2009)

so Patrick, I know you don't like direct mount pickups and prefer pickup rings. But would you consider building one with direct mount pickups on request?


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 16, 2009)

Holy shit dude, that thing is *gorgeous*


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

drmosh said:


> so Patrick, I know you don't like direct mount pickups and prefer pickup rings. But would you consider building one with direct mount pickups on request?



thats what i'm doing on this guitar, Alex requested it....

I dont like direct mount but its acceptable


----------



## drmosh (Sep 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> thats what i'm doing on this guitar, Alex requested it....
> 
> I dont like direct mount but its acceptable



good to know!  
looking forward to seeing what it looks like with your pickups direct mounted, I don't think I've seen any guitar with that yet.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

drmosh said:


> I don't think I've seen any guitar with that yet.



 my website is filled up with pics....

the first top picture is a direct mount....


----------



## drmosh (Sep 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> my website is filled up with pics....
> 
> the first top picture is a direct mount....



sorry, i r dum


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

rings like a bell! 










super low action, no buzz


----------



## Meldville (Sep 16, 2009)

That is wang-hardeningly beautiful, Patrick!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2009)

man, i love picture updates from you! 

i've never seen or touched any of your guitars in person, but damn i love them!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks  Well they feel very natural to the touch 

This one is extremely light, very light...


----------



## Methilde (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, Sweeeeet fretboard and headstock you've got there! I like a lot


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks super cool Patrick! Very nice work. I really love how the finish looks on this one!


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> -rings like a bell!
> -super low action, no buzz
> -This one is extremely light, very light...



Things I absolutely like!  

I`ve never seen such a low action without buzz! Makes me even more curious..


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 16, 2009)

Omg, looks wicked! 

Ill just say this...one day, I will order a hufschmid. Hopefully it wont be too long, haha.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> Things I absolutely like!
> 
> I`ve never seen such a low action without buzz! Makes me even more curious..



thats what you wanted remember?


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah! and I wont withdraw 

btw. is that a .60?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> yeah! and I wont withdraw
> 
> btw. is that a .60?



.59


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2009)

.59 is a pretty awesome gauge. it's right in middle between large and thin as far as feel goes.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> .59 is a pretty awesome gauge. it's right in middle between large and thin as far as feel goes.



feels great on the 27.5'' scale...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a little quicky 

Good thing about being a guitar maker is that you can play on the guitar of the customer and he cant say anything 

Like I said it sounds very bright and rings like a bell especially the low B and the guitar is not like exactly very close to the camera... 

This is all mahogany, next time somebody says mahogany sounds muddy and warm


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Just a little quicky
> 
> Good thing about being a guitar maker is that you can play on the guitar of the customer and he cant say anything


  

That brilliant tone has for sure something to do with the resonance-bodys the pickup cavities give!1  

Badass resonance man, especially when considering that the action is set that low!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Good thing about being a guitar maker is that you can play on the guitar of the customer and he cant say anything :fawk



Seee I told you!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a little note to Alex 

I finished setting up the guitar today, the action and everything....

Still a good week to go before Kent will send the pickups


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome as always Patrick, I especially love the headstock


----------



## SD83 (Sep 23, 2009)

Beautiful guitar, that fretboard is incredible. It looks like there is no action at all... great & very inspiring work. I have to get back to work tomorrow and pratice


----------



## leandroab (Sep 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Just a little quicky
> 
> Good thing about being a guitar maker is that you can play on the guitar of the customer and he cant say anything
> 
> ...




Video was removed by user?????


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> just a quicky



You know a quicky?

Like when you're with your girl friend and have a quicky?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> You know a quicky?
> 
> Like when you're with your girl friend and have a quicky?


 


Now, where's that video gone?


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Sep 24, 2009)

Holy crap, seriously? What????? Huf, I am beside my self. The guitars you makes are beyond physical standards. I need to find a way to get one...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

I got some pics for Alex to keep you happy 

The neck...






The incredible figurine...











Was able to take a cool pic in the dark to show the luminescent dot system...










Action set up, very low...





Fret work...


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn you Patrick and your GAS-inducing work!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 24, 2009)

man, your guitars just keep looking nicer and nicer! you´re really starting to nail that distressed industrial black worn-out look!


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 24, 2009)

I need to have a 25" one of those. Need to. Need.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think its going to look very cool with the pickups inside 

I plan to build a 28.31'' scale 8 string version of this guitar... just saying 

BTW the 0'' radius feels epic on a 7 string  with this 27.5'' scale


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 24, 2009)

That guitar is a thing of beauty. That is all.


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I got some pics for Alex to keep you happy



Nice work, nice Pics! ...and only a few days left...


----------



## leandroab (Sep 24, 2009)

I still wonder what those side dots are...
Do they behave like "glow in the dark" material, or like optical fiber?

Hey, and I'll spend many days trying to produce a similar finish!!


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm thinkin' the flat fretboard has a lot to do with why the action can be so low.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 24, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> I'm thinkin' the flat fretboard has a lot to do with why the action can be so low.


 
It will certainly help to keep notes from fretting out. That's what I detest so much about vintage Strats.


----------



## Mundas (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn very nice looking guitar


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 24, 2009)

i love how the action looks like the strings are RESTING on the frets 

that is some LOW action


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 24, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> I'm thinkin' the flat fretboard has a lot to do with why the action can be so low.



You just need great fretwork and a fixed bridge or anything where you can adjust the height for each individual string + a proper radiused nut. Guitars with trems get screwed for low action because more often than not there's at least1 radius that's off and you have to adjust the entire bridge instead of 1 saddle.

Damn pat that's a beautiful guitar... The head stocks pretty killer too.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

This should give you a close up idea of the action of the guitar, I tried my best...





















TomPerverteau said:


> I'm thinkin' the flat fretboard has a lot to do with why the action can be so low.



actually no, its just a good fret job....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 24, 2009)

it´s really low, for sure!

could you get out some measuring plate thingies and measure exactly how high that action is? i´m really curious now


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

I have no idea, I never measure, I always eye ball my work when it comes to action, I just have my experience into setting action.....

Starting to measure to fit standard measures is like  if you see what I mean?

Alex I'm sure will be happy to give you the info when he gets the instrument 

My teacher in Red Wing told me that the best measuring tools you have is your eyes... Its true...


----------



## norrin radcliff (Sep 24, 2009)

That's classical guitar flat! Nice looking fretboard hufschmid!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, i don´t think i´d trust someone who sets up the action with measurements alone 

some people have preferances when it comes to action though, and are obsessed with getting the action as low as possible. i believe joe satriani has his guitars set up to like 0,5mm or something insane-in-the-head as that.


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's kinda what I meant...What both Cheesebiscuit & Patrick say. Not having a radius eliminates some variables.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> yeah, i don´t think i´d trust someone who sets up the action with measurements alone
> 
> some people have preferances when it comes to action though, and are obsessed with getting the action as low as possible. i believe joe satriani has his guitars set up to like 0,5mm or something insane-in-the-head as that.



Ha! I actually fully inspected his guitar when I was a tech at the montreux jazz festival in 2000 and even got to play it for a while...

It buzzes like hell, his action is at 3mm above the 12th fret...... 

That was his chromeboy


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 24, 2009)

that´s weird, i guess he´s a really soft player then 

reminds me of this bass player, not sure what his name is, who plays a jazz bass or p-bass, and it sounds like a really nice and soft fretless-ish thing. he plays really softly and has super-ultra low action. the funny thing is that when anyone else tries to play it, it just sounds like a buzzy mess 

so yeah, i´m guessing that´s the thing with satriani too. playing with a really light touch


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 24, 2009)

How people can play with such low action is completely beyond me. I've always found that it chokes the guitar and robs it of so much tone (in reference to Satch).

Low action without buzzing, however, is a gift.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 24, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> How people can play with such low action is completely beyond me. I've always found that it chokes the guitar and robs it of so much tone.
> 
> Low action without buzzing, however, is a gift.



I don't like really low action either. My Jem can go really stupidly low (well, it could, it needs new frets right now)


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

^ I agree, I dont like super low action either, it also contributes to kill the sustain of the instrument in so many ways...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 24, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> How people can play with such low action is completely beyond me. I've always found that it chokes the guitar and robs it of so much tone (in reference to Satch).
> 
> Low action without buzzing, however, is a gift.



More tension completely fixes that. Besides the fact that it allows you to get your action lower since the strings don't vibrate as wide it makes you still achieve the same amount of tension to push down the string even though the distance is much shorter. 

That's why a lot of metal players (or at least why I) like lots of tension. That way I can have my strings right up against the frets and I lose no tone and get no buzz. It does make sustaining a note much more difficult though but not impossible.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

^ Satriani was using very light guages......

9-42 or something if I remember correctly


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 24, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> More tension completely fixes that. Besides the fact that it allows you to get your action lower since the strings don't vibrate as wide it makes you still achieve the same amount of tension to push down the string even though the distance is much shorter.
> 
> That's why a lot of metal players (or at least why I) like lots of tension. That way I can have my strings right up against the frets and I lose no tone and get no buzz. It does make sustaining a note much more difficult though but not impossible.


 
I used to play .011s in standard tuning, and I could get insanely low action. However, I just could not get on with the tone (as far as metal was concerned). These days, I play with .010s in standard for a healthy balance. 



hufschmid said:


> ^ Satriani was using very light guages......
> 
> 9-42 or something if I remember correctly


 
That is quite light.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 24, 2009)

i can´t stand waaay too low action either. i used to like pretty high action, actually, and most people were annoyed by it when they played my guitars, but now i like my action lower. i like being able to play it properly without tons of buzz, but i don´t like having to push that hard to get the string all the way down there 

it seems you´ve got it at a really comofrtable level though, and i guess the flat fretboard just makes it that much more awesome


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm uploading a quicky  which means it will be delated...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> it seems you´ve got it at a really comofrtable level though, and i guess the flat fretboard just makes it that much more awesome



The neck on the instrument is set perfectly flat, there is no relief...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

I love flat fingerboards


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 24, 2009)

That sounds wonderful.

EDIT: This was in response to a YouTube video. It appears quite out of context now.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 24, 2009)

The reason I'm building my neck with 0 radius is that it will make the fretting process a hell of a lot easier...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

leandroab said:


> The reason I'm building my neck with 0 radius is that it will make the fretting process a hell of a lot easier...



Good luck because its actually much more difficult, when its flat any insignifiant level mistakes pops out instantly.... 

I wonder where you guys keep hearing these thype of things....


----------



## leandroab (Sep 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Good luck because its actually much more difficult, when its flat any insignifiant level mistakes pops out instantly....
> 
> I wonder where you guys keep hearing these thype of things....



Don't worry about me... I'll be fine


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 24, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Don't worry about me... I'll be fine



I'm sure you will be just fine, enjoy building your instrument


----------



## leandroab (Sep 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> That did not reply to my question


I didn't hear about it anywhere... I just used my completely exausted of studying calculus, linear algebra, organic and inorganic chemistry mind to think about it a little bit:
Flat fingerboard plus flat fretwire = no too much problem..

THEN you said that and I wondered.. What if the fingerboard isn't THAT flat... Then I'm fawkd.. Then comes some pretty exaustive looking, checking and sanding adjustments... Omg this is going to be impossible..


But THEN I wondered. My dad built a flawless freaking 4 string bass guitar all by himself when he was freaking 16 (he's 59). I guess it can't be THAT difficult...

Well. Like you said a billion times. If I don't try, I won't know, I have to make mistakes. People learn from mistakes. (but smart people learn from OTHER'S mistakes first. So asking a lil bit doesn't hurt) I spent the equivalent of 25$ on wood to make my neck. Fretwire is 5$. Fingerboard is 15$... I mean, even if I manage to FUBAR the neck, hell I'll just buy everything again and do it until I get it right.. I'm building my damn guitar.

By the way, I just LOVE the color of the bloodwood. If I manage to find some affordable mahogany, that will be my next guitar...

I hope I've answered your question, Mr. Hufschmid


EDIT: Nice editing Mr... hahaha


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> ^ Satriani was using very light guages......
> 
> 9-42 or something if I remember correctly



Its not that light considering the guys always in standard. 10 gauge strings are all you need tension wise in standard to start getting real low with even sloppy technique.

But joe gets flawless guitars and has flawless technique so he can get away with that. 

BTW I saw videos that I'm sure are old by now of him experimenting with heavier gauges.


----------



## whosdealin (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry this may have been mentioned but what brand bridge is that ?


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 24, 2009)

whosdealin said:


> Sorry this may have been mentioned but what brand bridge is that ?



Hipshot I believe sir.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 25, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I didn't hear about it anywhere... I just used my completely exausted of studying calculus, linear algebra, organic and inorganic chemistry mind to think about it a little bit:
> Flat fingerboard plus flat fretwire = no too much problem..
> 
> THEN you said that and I wondered.. What if the fingerboard isn't THAT flat... Then I'm fawkd.. Then comes some pretty exaustive looking, checking and sanding adjustments... Omg this is going to be impossible..
> ...



Well I wish you good luck and I'm very happy to see somebody who has the guts to go forward with such a prodject 

Learning from others can be smart yes, but learning from mistakes and from our own is even smarter and that's what I have always done...



whosdealin said:


> Sorry this may have been mentioned but what brand bridge is that ?



hipshot


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey guys, just got some pics, I think the final ones before the guitar will be completed..

Enjoy:
View attachment 12187
View attachment 12188
View attachment 12189
View attachment 12190
View attachment 12191


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 27, 2009)

Patrick, I don't know if bloodwood FBs are a trademark of your builds or not, but I sure do love them! I definitely makes your stuff unique.


----------



## Meldville (Sep 27, 2009)

Whoa, that guitar is absolutely amazing. Great work yet again, Patrick!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Patrick, I don't know if bloodwood FBs are a trademark of your builds or not, but I sure do love them! I definitely makes your stuff unique.



Probably the way I use it is unique when blent with my distressed finishes? But a trademark is protected so no its not an official trademark, there are probably many makers out there who use bloodwood as fingerboards. A trademark is something too expensive for an artisan I'm afraid 

However I did contribute to popularise it as a fingerboard material, I have been using it for several years now with great success and unlike padauk, bloodwood stays red and does not oxydize which is fantastic.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2009)

That is good to know - I positively hate the way padauk ages.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 28, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> That is good to know - I positively hate the way padauk ages.



any examples? I'm considering a paduak top for a custom and if it doesn't stay red, I might not be interested :\


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 28, 2009)

It's this distressed wood that wins me off every time.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> any examples? I'm considering a paduak top for a custom and if it doesn't stay red, I might not be interested :\



If your going to spray lacquer on it you dont need to be worried about that issue, lacquer will prevent it from oxydizing


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 28, 2009)

that´s definitely a hawt guitar! 

i love the bevel on the lower horn, too. the way it ends before the tip of the horn gives it an impression of the horn having a different shape, depending on how you see it. it´s really nice


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> If your going to spray lacquer on it you dont need to be worried about that issue, lacquer will prevent it from oxydizing



Nah I wanted to do oil only, for natural feeling  although you never know... but the neck definitely no lacquer.

Maybe bloodwood would work as a topwood? I like the color of padauk... bloodwood looks cool though a bit "rust" colored. Maybe cocobolo? Or teak? I like padauk for its straight grain and red color. Maybe I could do zebrawood and dye it?


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 28, 2009)

That looks great. I like some of the small details to it too like the different knobs, the little cut out on the body by it's rear and the headstock.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2009)

wow! did you get a new look for the pickups? they look "frosted", if you know what i mean? that´s a kickass look for them!


----------



## Felsstein (Oct 1, 2009)

woohoo! That means I may come to aigle again in the next two days?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> wow! did you get a new look for the pickups? they look "frosted", if you know what i mean? that´s a kickass look for them!



i never changed the looks of the pickups but i think you guys are used to watch my 8 string design



Felsstein said:


> woohoo! That means I may come to aigle again in the next two days?



I recommend monday cause i must still set it up 

But i'm going out to take some pics now for you


----------



## Felsstein (Oct 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I recommend monday cause i must still set it up



so you need 4 days for adjusting the pickup height? c`mon 

I understand if you need some time before you gona say good bye to it...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> i never changed the looks of the pickups but i think you guys are used to watch my 8 string design
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it´s not the design that is different, it´s the surface of them. the one i have is smooth, yet shiny on the surface, and it has "polishing rings" on the top, if you know what i mean? these have a much more matte surface that looks like frosted glass or something, and with no polishing rings


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> it´s not the design that is different, it´s the surface of them. the one i have is smooth, yet shiny on the surface, and it has "polishing rings" on the top, if you know what i mean? these have a much more matte surface that looks like frosted glass or something, and with no polishing rings



Thats what i did try to explain, nothing ever changed, those templates have been made 9 years ago, the surfaces never changed...

If you look at the pickups in the 7 string V I built they are identical...

And yes my 6 string pickups are not micro blasted and are shiny


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 1, 2009)

I see what kittens saying maybe its just the pictures.

The usual huff pups look glossy black where these pics look flat black.

Oh well cool stuff either way!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I see what kittens saying maybe its just the pictures.
> 
> The usual huff pups look glossy black where these pics look flat black.
> 
> Oh well cool stuff either way!



I did explain in my last post that my 6 string pickups are shiny and that the others are micro blasted


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2009)

that´s weird that they look different in the pics then 

probably the light though, you kinda need to see the reflection in the pickup to see the polishing rings.

edit: oooh, now i see!  i haven´t really checked out the close-up pics of the 7/8 string pickups until now, and just remember the 6 string one i have


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 1, 2009)

So these pickups are microblasted? They look good like that.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

ok I try to explain once more, maybe I'm in an other dimention and you probably dont understand me so I will refine my explication:

Pickup templates are cut on CNC, therfore you can see the shiny circular machine marks which you are talking about....

My 7 and 8 string pickups have been placed in a chamber and bombarded with sand (micro blasted)....

Is this understandable? lol



TomAwesome said:


> So these pickups are microblasted? They look good like that.



yes my 7 and 8 string are and have always been


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

Took forever to load and is still loading so the HD version will be available shortly..

Enjoy 

P.S: Alex gave me his permission to make this video 

EDIT: next time I hear somebody telling mahogany sounds warm and muddy


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 1, 2009)

nice t-shirt man!!!!!

MMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 1, 2009)

Another nice video!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> EDIT: next time I hear somebody telling mahogany sounds warm and muddy



you always say that 

i think we´ve all realized how sapele sounds now, with your videos


----------



## Felsstein (Oct 1, 2009)

Man, that sound seriously kills! 

At the moment I`m unable to get rid of the smile in my face.. 

Its exactly how I wanted to have it! Need to feel the neck and playability but I think it wont be anything less than perfect!  

Really nice!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> Man, that sound seriously kills!
> 
> At the moment I`m unable to get rid of the smile in my face..
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention to everybody that Alex did send me an e-mail with the description of the sound he wanted from the pickups...

I then forwarded the mail to Kent and he then built the pickups according to that mail, sothe pickups are truly unique for Alex...

Glad you enjoy man, like I said, its your first 7 string so you will have to get used to the extra string and the scale but after a little bit it will become second nature really 




MF_Kitten said:


> you always say that
> 
> i think we´ve all realized how sapele sounds now, with your videos



Its a tough mission you know, I bet you that somebody will write in an other thread that mahogany sounds warm and muddy 

BTW sipo sounds very bright also.....


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 1, 2009)

The sustain and clarity of that guitar is mind boggling.

You do excellent work man.


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 1, 2009)

Patrick, congratulation! Nice work and impressive awesome sustain.



hufschmid said:


> Its a tough mission you know, I bet you that somebody will write in an other thread that mahogany sounds warm and muddy



Surprised to hear that that often from you. I've done about 25 guitars of mahogany, african and mostly honduran and I DO say mahogany sounds warm, very warm and deep and sweet and bright. It first depends on thickness. Your guitars are pretty thin and that's why they sound so bright and focused and flat in some cases but still great for those aims. Make it 45mm or more and you'll get that fat warm deep sound. "Muddy" is about bad mahogany on not very good guitars. 

Don't take it personally. It's my opinion and it's just the oposite to yours in this particular case. 

And congratulations once again!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

ViK-master said:


> Patrick, congratulation! Nice work and impressive awesome sustain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Why should I take it personaly, every luthier has his own approaches to building and I'm exptremely suprised that you now say that mahogany sounds warm because you know its not true  ....

I've build about *190* full mahogany guitars using sapeli and sipo (which you did not mention) thin and not thin bodies and have proven it to sound extremely bright over countless videos and dosen of customers who are playing them 

So I think I know what I'm talking about since this is my wood of predilection, but again your not using the same mahogany then I am... 

edit: My original point is to say that trying to sell ''mahogany'' (which does not mean anything) as ''warm sounding'' is wrong


----------



## TMM (Oct 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> This should give you a close up idea of the action of the guitar, I tried my best...



That looks awesome, very nice job Patrick!

I have to say, I'm a huge fan of having the action as close to the board as possible without excessive string buzz. I make up for some loss of sustain by boosting the signal a little, and make up for the extra noise from that with a noise gate  It's down to a science.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice XXXXXXXXXXL sized T-Shirt!


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 1, 2009)

I've never used sipo but have some sapele exrpireance and it's obvious to me why you choose that thickness. 



> EDIT: next time I hear somebody telling mahogany sounds warm and muddy



That was probably that "next" time and I'm firm on my opinion. A slight edition like "sapele and sipo" instead of mahogany might make me be fully agreed with the author.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

ViK-master said:


> I've never used sipo but have some sapele exrpireance and it's obvious to me why you choose that thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> That was probably that "next" time and I'm firm on my opinion. A slight edition like "sapele and sipo" instead of mahogany might make me be fully agreed with the author.



I edited my post... But I always use either sipo or sapeli 

I got a friend who sells them locally, I get to choose them, its really cool


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2009)

the point here is that "mahogany" doesn´t mean anything. it´s like saying a guitar has a "maple top", without specyfing if it´s soft maple, rock maple, quilted maple, flamed maple, or spalted maple. "mahogany" is way too wide a term to mean anything when we´re talking about custom builds. in production guitars, "mahogany" usually fits the "warm/muddy" description, because they use those more common honduras/african breeds of mahogany.


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 1, 2009)

Sapele does look incredible too and you use great style of finish for it. Especially with bloodwood fretboards it looks killer!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s weird that they look different in the pics then
> 
> probably the light though, you kinda need to see the reflection in the pickup to see the polishing rings.
> 
> edit: oooh, now i see!  i haven´t really checked out the close-up pics of the 7/8 string pickups until now, and just remember the 6 string one i have



found a better pic


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah, i see what i misread earlier 

i misread it as ALL the pickups being shiny and stuff, and NONE of them being microblasted, but it was, of course, the opposite


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

6 strings

I even have an other design which I never use which has a bevel on the edges but its a bevel which cuts into the pickup, not a normal bevel... hard to explain.. like a feather thin binding route all around the pickup top if that makes sens?


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 1, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Nice XXXXXXXXXXL sized T-Shirt!



Only the most metal of people can pull them off. 

Notice also that it's a Lonestar Transcend shirt.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Oct 2, 2009)

ViK-master said:


> I DO say mahogany sounds warm, very warm and deep and sweet and bright. It first depends on thickness. Your guitars are pretty thin and that's why they sound so bright and focused and flat in some cases but still great for those aims. Make it 45mm or more and you'll get that fat warm deep sound. "Muddy" is about bad mahogany on not very good guitars.


 
I so agree with this opinion, mahogany have a warm sound for those who are involved in acoustic guitars. its not so much important for a solid body IMO... and blackdroid pickups have apparently CERAMIC magnets wich "help" a lot for the final brightness


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 2, 2009)

^You still dont specify which mahogany specie your talking about... 

Also Morten cleared it out on the previous page, so I will quote what he said.... 



> the point here is that "mahogany" doesn´t mean anything. it´s like saying a guitar has a "maple top", without specyfing if it´s soft maple, rock maple, quilted maple, flamed maple, or spalted maple. "mahogany" is way too wide a term to mean anything when we´re talking about custom builds. in production guitars, "mahogany" usually fits the "warm/muddy" description, because they use those more common honduras/african breeds of mahogany.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 2, 2009)

transgression sounds awesome on that guitar =0

great work your pretty much the one that gave me the idea to build my own guitar =)


----------



## dooredge (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome guitar, Patrick!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 2, 2009)

i finally got around to watching the video 

awesome stuff! i love how it sounds like you said "this is your captain speaking" 
guitar sounds great, and it just dawned on me how thin the body is. awesome! i love thin bodies 

i love that face in the beginning, when you show the guitar to the camera!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 2, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i finally got around to watching the video
> 
> awesome stuff! i love how it sounds like you said "this is your captain speaking"
> guitar sounds great, and it just dawned on me how thin the body is. awesome! i love thin bodies
> ...



Alex came to fetch the instrument today from Basel, we had a really great day today  

So probably he will make a NGD with his impressions in a couple days 

I was able to capture the crazy bees wings in the sun, check this out


----------



## Apophis (Oct 3, 2009)

that wood looks amazing


----------



## thinkpad20 (Oct 3, 2009)

Apophis said:


> that wood looks amazing



+1



hufschmid said:


>




Dude that guitar sounds and looks amazing! Also nice weedly weedlys there; you can shred it up  

I see what you mean about gassing for your own guitar... I wouldn't want to get rid of that if I were you!


----------



## Skylark (Oct 3, 2009)

Patrick, this is one of the greatest looking and sounding guitar ive ever seen. 

Thanks for sharing. It was a real pleasure to see it come together. 
Bloodwood rocks... 

You


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 3, 2009)

My pleasure, I enjoy posting pics of the building process etc, more to come


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 3, 2009)

You sculpt God's instruments! These things are !
Holy, someday I hope to get one of these ordered... although I'm in Canada. One can wish.
Until then I'll sit in awe at the picture updates 

Patrick, your a gifted craftsman


----------



## shredfreak (Oct 3, 2009)

Dunno if you answered this one before or not, but what amp are you using to make those vid's?


----------

